# Contract of Employment



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Dress Code*

It is advised that you come to work dressed according to your salary. If we see you wearing Prada shoes and carrying a Gucci bag, we assume you are doing well financially and therefore do not need a raise.

If you dress poorly, you need to learn to manage your money better, so that you buy nicer clothes, and therefore you do not need a raise.

If you dress just right, you are right where you need to be and
therefore you do not need a raise.

*Sick Days*

We will no longer accept a doctors statement as proof of sickness.
If you are able to go to the doctor, you are able to come to work.

*Annual Leave Days*

Each employee will receive 104 Annual Leave days a year. They are called Saturday & Sunday.

*Bereavement Leave*

This is no excuse for missing work. There is nothing you can do for dead friends, relatives or co-workers. Every effort should be made to have non-employees attend to the arrangements.

In rare cases where employee involvement is necessary, the funeral should be scheduled in the late afternoon. We will be glad to allow you to work through your lunch hour and subsequently leave one hour early.

*Toilet Use*

Entirely too much time is being spent in the toilet. There is now a strict three-minute time limit in the stalls. At the end of three minutes, an alarm will sound, the toilet paper roll will retract, the stall door will open, and a picture will be taken.

After your second offence, your picture will be posted on the company bulletin board under the Chronic offenders category.

Anyone caught smiling in the picture will be sanctioned under the company's mental health policy.

*Lunch Break*

Skinny people get 30 minutes for lunch, as they need to eat more, so that they can look healthy.

Normal size people get 15 minutes for lunch to get a balanced meal to maintain their average figure.

Chubby people get 5 minutes for lunch, because that's all the time needed to drink a Slim-Fast.

Thank you for your loyalty to our company. We are here to provide a positive employment experience.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: Richard I did'nt know you worked at the same place as me


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: Richard I did'nt know you worked at the same place as me


I am the number one here (except for the few minutes on the occasional days when the boss turns up). These are my rules (which I dont have to abide by) :roll:


----------



## emzipoo4u (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't get me started.... Our company has just bought in a rule that we have to have 1 week minimum holiday between Jan-April. 2 weeks maximum between April and August and a minimum of 1 week between August to December. Talk about nightmare holiday planning :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Aren't all compaines using those rules these days? :twisted: :lol:


----------

